# substrate uk



## azz123 (May 17, 2011)

getting a b&w in a week, baby 7inches, was gonna use top soil from a garden centre, any good? how will this affect the temp and humidity, what will it do for his skin, what if he digests it, and maintenance cleaning? anybody know wots best?


----------



## montana (May 17, 2011)

Try coconut fiber ...

The word they have for dirt and water is mud ...

If you want a muddy tegu keep it in mud ...

Life will find a way and soon you will have lots of creepy crawlers sharing your home ...


----------



## azz123 (May 17, 2011)

any other suitable substrates, in my pet shop is sand, bark chips, wood chips, wood shavings dont think ive seen coconut fibre. sorry if i seem so amateur!


----------



## montana (May 17, 2011)

Coir is what they call it [coconut fiber ] it comes in bricks and is sold at gardening supply places especially those that cater to hydroponic growers ..

Stay away from pine or fir [bad for your tegu] or aspen [tho it won`t kill your animal ] it molds.

In my opinion with the information I have the coco fiber is your best bet ...


----------



## azz123 (May 18, 2011)

thanks for your help, got my tegu 2 day, i cant beleive how tame he is for a baby, nothing bothers him, he hasnt stopped roaming around and keeps coming to tank for attention.


----------



## james.w (May 18, 2011)

I use a soil/sand mix and have nowhere near mud. Humidity stays higher and holds a better burrow than cypress ever did.


----------

